# Leaving Emmy for 2 Weeks



## Gunnrbear (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi there, 

we will be traveling for 2 weeks, and I am so worried about sweet Emmy. We have a really good friend who will be taking care of her. She has met him a couple of times. The plan is to take the big bunbun cage over there, since it is secure with a roof and a door. He has a cat, and I'd worry about the open cube setup. Temperature is covered. 

Emmy is my first, and I have had her for 8 months, and the first time i am leaving her. If we were going by car or locally, she would come with us, but we are going to another country. We walk her outside twice a day, and cuddle every night. She isn't going to get this much attention while we're gone. Will she be okay? 

Any suggestions about info or care that I should present to the caregiver other than check her everyday, food, and water?


----------

